# bsd.lib.mk error (make buildworld)



## Lem0nHead (Dec 4, 2009)

this worked perfectly on a server with same kernel/gcc
any ideas how to solve it?



```
FreeBSD ... 7.0-STABLE FreeBSD 7.0-STABLE #1: Sat Oct  3 15:32:31 BRT 2009     root:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CUSTOM  i386

---------------------------------------
---------------------------------------
---------------------------------------

gcc version 4.2.1 20070719  [FreeBSD]

---------------------------------------
---------------------------------------
---------------------------------------

# make buildworld

...

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> stage 1.1: legacy release compatibility shims
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/src; MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp  INSTALL="sh /usr/src/tools/install.sh"  PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj
/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin  WORLDTMP=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp  
VERSION="FreeBSD 7.0-STABLE i386 700109"  MAKEFLAGS="-m /usr/src/tools/build/mk  -m /usr/src/share/mk" /usr/obj/usr/src/make.i386/make -f 
Makefile.inc1  DESTDIR=  BOOTSTRAPPING=700109  -DWITHOUT_HTML -DWITHOUT_INFO -DNO_LINT -DWITHOUT_MAN  -DWITHOUT_NLS -DNO_PIC -DWITHOUT_PROFILE 
-DNO_SHARED  -DNO_CPU_CFLAGS -DNO_WARNS -DNO_CTF legacy
===> tools/build (obj,includes,depend,all,install)
"Makefile", line 3: Suffix '' not defined (yet)
"/usr/src/tools/build/mk/../../../share/mk/bsd.lib.mk", line 12: Need an operator
"/usr/src/tools/build/mk/../../../share/mk/bsd.lib.mk", line 13: Need an operator
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.

---------------------------------------
---------------------------------------
---------------------------------------

# make clean
make: don't know how to make .USE. Stop
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/src.
```

thanks


----------



## Lem0nHead (Dec 4, 2009)

nevermind
deleting /usr/obj contents [SOLVED] it


----------

